# anyone do driving other cars - under 25



## vader (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi my mate is lokking for some insurnace, he was with NU and could drive any other car, now they have changed there policies 

so anyone know of any??


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

I work inthe insurance world and have contacts with most large insurers and ALL are removing DOC as it is seen as a very bad risk. It will mean test driving cars for purchase will be a bit of a problem. If enough people make a fuss they may keep it.


----------

